# Advice on Delts and Traps?



## baileyhocking (Aug 3, 2011)

At the moment im struggling with my Delts and Traps. Some people seem to be able to grow them fast but im struggling. Could do with some advice on how to grow them quicker.

Im trying to get round cannonball Delts like these - TESTOSTERONE NATION | Tom Hardy in Warrior - Page 1 ,

and this Upper Back - http://swoonworthy.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/tom-hardy-warrior-muscles.jpg

Any tips?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Read the thread you copied the first link from like I just did

Gear?..supps, trainers, nutritionists and all the time to do it in!


----------



## baileyhocking (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a gym, plenty of good supplements, and a good eating plan

Just cant think of a routine for my delts and traps to make them look like that.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

It takes years to look like that naturaly!..or take gear if you want quicker results I suppose


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Partial deads really make your traps flair to!


----------



## baileyhocking (Aug 3, 2011)

I havnt seen the thread talking about tom hardys traps? haha


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah its the warrior thread!..lol


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Partial deads really make your traps flair to!


whats the differance between a partial dead and a normal dead?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

A partial lift is the bar raised from the ground ,resting on the safety runners of a squat rack(most popular). Then you lift from roughly knee height.Hence partial lift.


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh I see, so would you say by using a trap bar with the raised handles is kind of a partial deadlift?


----------



## baileyhocking (Aug 3, 2011)

Im just looking for advice and tips for ways to really bring out my traps, will definatly give those partial deads a go.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

The routine I'm following for delts at the moment (as is noted in my progress journal) is :-

Smith Shoulder Press

Seated DB laterals

Hang Clean & Press

You can add the Rack lifts after this for extra Trap demolishment, but the trick is to get the tension in the target muscle, and then go as heavy as you can!


----------

